# axis stand alone-Server läuft nicht



## xrax (14. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte den Axis- stand alone-Server zum laufen bringen und habe auf dem axis-wiki 
auch was gefunden. Nämlich folgendes:

--------schnipp----------------

The default usage of the server is: 

java org.apache.axis.transport.http.SimpleAxisServer 

The following jars need to be on the classpath (as a minimum): 

....
....
--------schnapp------------------

Mein vorgehen war:
1.) download und entpacken der axis-bin-1_3.zip
2.) CLASSPATH zur axis-lib setzen
3.) java org.apache.axis.transport.http.SimpleAxisServer über den cmd ausgeführt.

Als Ergebniss erhielt ich den NoClassDefFoundError.

Ich arbeite unter WinXP.
Ich habe keinen Apachen,Tomcat oder sonstigen Server installiert. Das muss auch so sein.

Weis jemand wo mein Fehler liegt?

Gruß und Dank
xrax


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2005)

Und er bewegt sich doch...............

Hab hier doch noch was gefunden. Besten Dank

Mit diesen Umgebungsvariablen ist er gestarten. Das komplette AXIS-Verzeichniss liegt bei mir direkt auf C:

AXIS_HOME: 

C:\axis 

AXIS_LIB: 

%AXIS_HOME%\lib 

AXISCLASSPATH: 

C:\axis\lib\axis.jar;C:\axis\lib\commons-discovery-0.2.jar;C:\axis\lib\commons-logging-1.0.4.jar;C:\axis\lib\jaxrpc.jar;C:\axis\lib\saaj.jar;C:\axis\lib\wsdl4j-1.5.1.jarC:\axis\lib\activation.jar;C:\axis\lib\mail.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\lib\tools.jar;


CLASSPATH: 

C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\axis.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\commons-discovery-0.2.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\commons-logging-1.0.4.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\jaxrpc.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\saaj.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\activation.jar;C:\axis\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib\mail.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\lib\tools.jar;


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2005)

Besten Dank, dass hat auch bei mir geholfen

gruß
xrax


----------

